# ACCA Qualified want to Process her assessment



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear All,

I am going to apply in 190, My points are 55 and I need 5 more points. My wife is an ACCA and she has received her BSc (Hons) in Applied Accounting Degree from Oxford Brookes university on March 26th, 2014. 
Could anyone please guide/advice me how I can get 5 points from my wife's qualification ?
1) Do my wife need to appear in IELTS ?
2) She is an ACCA member (She worked during her studies and claimed that experience for ACCA membership), does that experience will applicable for Assessment ??
3) Which Assessing authority assessed ACCA ?

Thank you kindly in advance,
Abdul Majid


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

amajidpasha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am going to apply in 190, My points are 55 and I need 5 more points. My wife is an ACCA and she has received her BSc (Hons) in Applied Accounting Degree from Oxford Brookes university on March 26th, 2014.
> Could anyone please guide/advice me how I can get 5 points from my wife's qualification ?
> ...



Hello Mr. Majid

You can claim 5 points from State Sponsorship as well.

However, As I am an ACCA and been through same process, please find below answers

1) Yes, she needs to appear IELTS and achieve 7 in each band in Academic module

2) Experiences is not mandatory for her, as they assess only education. However, if she were the main applicant then experiences needed to be thought to claim points. 

3) CPA and ICAA recognize ACCA but I did with CPA & it was quick..

Hope you got the answers needed.....


Cheers

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry for intrupting your conversation.... Can you please advise for ACCA affiliate to get qualification assessment points.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Rohail said:


> Sorry for intrupting your conversation.... Can you please advise for ACCA affiliate to get qualification assessment points.


for ACCA Affiliate...you need to sit for Academic IELTS 7 in each band plus you need a Bachelor Degree preferably OXFORD Brookes University Degree...Go ahead ! :clock:


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you for quick reply..... One more question will i get 10 points of diploma without oxford degree?


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Rohail said:


> Sorry for intrupting your conversation.... Can you please advise for ACCA affiliate to get qualification assessment points.


I got a positive assessment from CPA Australia on my BSc Degree but not anything on my Affiliate status. CPA Australia recognises the full ACCA members only for migration assessment.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

Rohail said:


> Thank you for quick reply..... One more question will i get 10 points of diploma without oxford degree?


i have no info about diploma...but i can assume, you can get ten points if they recognize it...although there is a chance that they might not recognize it...


----------



## clue (Nov 10, 2014)

hey tauseef,
iam acca part qualified with bsc hons in applied accounting from oxford brookes uni.
I gave ielts and got L 8.5, R 9, W 7, S7.5.

i wanted to ask you that you applied to which assessing body for skills assessment and whether u got your positive assessment on BSC or ACCA qualification nd whether u mentioned in your application that u r acca qualified.
lastly which docs you provided with your application

Thanks in advance 



Tau$eef said:


> I got a positive assessment from CPA Australia on my BSc Degree but not anything on my Affiliate status. CPA Australia recognises the full ACCA members only for migration assessment.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Tau$eef said:


> I got a positive assessment from CPA Australia on my BSc Degree but not anything on my Affiliate status. CPA Australia recognises the full ACCA members only for migration assessment.


Dear Tauseef,

How r u?

Please guide me that I want to apply Australian immigration on the basis of my Bsc (Hons) degree, same like you. but I heard that I am not meeting the requirement of the all knowledge areas for CPA assessment. 
How you got positive assessment? Guide please


----------

